# Baffled by Production Delays



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

I cannot figure out how a company like Moots that has building building bikes for 30 years cannot do something as simple as ship out a bike on the day they say it will be shipped. Im told 4-6 weeks, they use the full 6 weeks, give me an exact ship date of today and then tell me its delayed till middle of next of week. It pisses me off because I believe its a simple as doing what you say you will do. I took a vacation day from work in anticipation of the new Vamoots CR and now it will be about another 2 weeks before I actually ride the bike. I cannot help but wonder if "middle of next week" will end up being longer than stated as well.
So, there you have it...a little venting.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

It is very common to have delays on custom frames. If they are missing the delivery date only by a week, consider yourself lucky. I have a custom Moots but I also have other custom frames from individual builders so I have been thru this process before. Just keep riding your current bike in the mean time!


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

Yeah that sucks  I suspect you're more pissed about taking time off for nothing than the bike actually being late. It's one of those things in life I learned to never rely on (the word of others).


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah, bummed about taking the time off but also annoyed with the principle that builders just dont seem to care about timelines they give customers. 
I have had the same Landshark custom steel bike for 12 years, I decided to try to sell it after I was given the ship date. I didnt think it would sell in 3 days, doing 4 spin classes a week is already getting old. Not to mention its peak cycling season in Tucson and I was hoping to train for a ride I signed up for in July. 
I will probably forget after riding the Moots for a while but right now its really aggravating. I looked real hard at Dean Ti bikes but I kept hearing about how the frame was great but the delivery time and builder follow up was horrible, I didnt hear this about Moots and I feel good about the purchase decision.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

A 4-6 week wait is not bad at all. It took me 10 weeks to get my custom Moots frame. The waiting is nerve racking but you'll completely forget about all the issues you had getting the bike once you ride it.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

It's their world, we just live in it.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

You could always go with DEAN.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

Did you order stock size or custom?

That makes a difference in the turnaround.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

Stock, measured out to a 62cm.

Im trying to be patient, I just hate having them quote a date and not deliver on that date.

It seems like they are accountable to know one. Last week they said it will ship, "middle of this week", which is today. 

Hopefully its on the way and I can forget about the disappointing Moots delivery schedules.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

The bike shop just called and my frame has arrived, Im hoping to be riding it by Friday.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*18 weeks to get my RSL custom.....*



stover said:


> A 4-6 week wait is not bad at all. It took me 10 weeks to get my custom Moots frame. The waiting is nerve racking but you'll completely forget about all the issues you had getting the bike once you ride it.


it took 18 weeks about to get hold of my RSL custom... but it is perfect, so worth the wait.

YET it took nearly 8 months to touch my LOOK 695 Mondrian Di2.... so Moots ain't too slow after all......


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

I had my first 36 mile ride today, the bike fits like a glove and rides great, Pics later in the registry


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

Dude - you're getting a Moots - quit b*tching already, eh? Half of the fun is the expectation in the wait....


----------

